# Virtual Cockpit change from TTS to normal TT



## alxi232 (May 7, 2017)

Hi guys !

I have a question, I'm about to get my Audi TTS next week and noticed that the virtual cockpit is different from the normal TT I test drove, and I don't like the TTS badging on the rev counter. Is there any way to get rid of that, and get the normal TT displays, without the badging, maybe changing the computer ? It doesn't matter how much it costs I just want to get rid of it.

Thank you !


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the TTS big rev counter display, mainly as I don't like the larger speed display. Reminds me of an Astra GTE :lol:

I have mine set with the two dials, no TTS logo in this mode :wink:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

What's that blue arrow symbol in the centre of the speed display? Have never seen that on mine (which is a TT rather than a TTS).


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> What's that blue arrow symbol in the centre of the speed display? Have never seen that on mine (which is a TT rather than a TTS).


That's a message from the Sat Nav that sometimes appears when you're coming up to a roundabout or other section of your route that needs a bit of extra detail.


----------



## alxi232 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion Mark ! I'll definitely do that if I don't have a choice, but I would like to maybe change the software of the computer, maybe that'll work


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

No worries. I'm sure as Audi develop this tech, adding VD to all their cars, it'll become much more customisable. The TTRS dash layout is a bit better in the 'sport' view, but I personally think Audi should try harder and offer more layouts/colours/etc.

The blue arrow is my satnav telling me to turn around, accompanied by the sat nav lady telling me off for ignoring her directions


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

alxi232 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Mark ! I'll definitely do that if I don't have a choice, but I would like to maybe change the software of the computer, maybe that'll work


The only difference is on the TTS you have the option of the Sport view, but I have mine set to the standard 2 large dials view, certainly no need to change software or hardware.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Mark Pred said:


> No worries. I'm sure as Audi develop this tech, adding VD to all their cars, it'll become much more customisable. The TTRS dash layout is a bit better in the 'sport' view, but I personally think Audi should try harder and offer more layouts/colours/etc.


Before doing that they should work on correcting the bugs in the current implementation...
Traffic Delay Bug

For the other IT geeks/programmers out there, 0x20000000 = 536870912 / 60 / 60 = 149130.8 hours.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't see that anyone has actually given the answer yet -
You can change between having the TTS view or the standard sport view (the two bigger round dials) as your alternative view in the VC settings.

I'm the worlds worst at finding stuff in the VC but it's definitely a thing you can change without software updates. The manual will explain how if you can't find the setting straight away.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Arbalest said:


> What's that blue arrow symbol in the centre of the speed display? Have never seen that on mine (which is a TT rather than a TTS).


When you have a route on going in the Sat Nav and you need to do a U - Turn.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I much prefer the centre dial version. The twin dial layout doesn't show the oil temp either.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You can reduce the size of the 2 large dials too to 2 small ones. Less obtrusive.
.
Funny thing is, there are many TT owners on here desparate for the dials you don't like LOL


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

KevC said:


> I much prefer the centre dial version. The twin dial layout doesn't show the oil temp either.


Yeah I prefer that version too. I never use the twin dials.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I have a TTS and am a big user of cruise/limiter, forget the fact that they could keep the little icon with the speeds you have set always displayed (as it changes green/white), with the big centre rev counter you loose the little marker on the speedo on what speed you have set.

Therefore, I do not use the big centre rev counter for that reason, just my preference 

And as others have said you should be able to select whatever YOU want to see in the "additional" displays not some random feature the car decides. It would not be difficult and may come in the future.

Ant


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Rev said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > I much prefer the centre dial version. The twin dial layout doesn't show the oil temp either.
> ...


You get the oil temp if you change the view to the two small dials


----------

